# conseguir cristal de cuarzo a 7.030 khz



## pepote (Jul 1, 2007)

Hola: me gustaria que alguien me dijera donde puedo comprar a traves de internet un cristal de cuarzo de 7.030 khz, en las tiendas que he visitado no lo encuentro y en mi ciudad mucho menos, es para un pequeño transmisor para la banda de 40 metros. muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 1, 2007)

No es facil conseguir cristales de frecuenca tan baja, te sujiero analices la posibilidad de hacer un sintetizador de frecuencia con PLL y como patron de frecuencia un cristal estandar.
Tambien puedes multiplicar tu frecuencia por 2, 3, 4, XX a ver si te da un valor mas estandar y luego lo divides el oscilador mediante logica TTL.


----------



## pepote (Jul 4, 2007)

gracias por la ayuda, este cristal se usa para transmisores qrp (baja potencia) para radioaficionados, queria hacer un equipo qrp para 40 metros pero en tiendas de internet no me lo sirven tampoco, tan solo lo veo en los kits qrp que ya venden para montar , por ejemplo http://smallwonderlabs.com/Rockmite.htm  .agradezco tu ayuda pero de momento voy a dejar aparcado este montaje.
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 4, 2007)

Y no te lo venderan como repuesto los que venden el Kit ?


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 4, 2007)

en amidata.es
cristal,cuarzo,uso general,C-MAC,7.3728 MHz,HC49 -10-60
puedes probar de frenarlo para que llegue a los 7 pero es mucho 300khz, pero a saber.


Otra solucion es comprar uno de 21Mhz y frenarlo ya que trabajan en el 3 harmonico con una bobinilla o ferrita para obligarlo a oscilar a s frecuencia fundamental.


----------



## pepote (Jul 5, 2007)

fogonazo: no había caído en ver si me lo suministra alguna casa de kits, gracias.

tiopepe: efectivamente el cristal de 7,3728 Mhz lo he visto en varias tiendas, pero por
lo que veo en estos montajes se le pone el cristal a la frecuencia de emisión legalmente
autorizada por telecomunicaciones para hacer qrp (emitir con muy baja potencia) que en Europa es la de 7.030 Khz (siempre que tengamos licencia de radioaficionados).

Os dejo unos enlaces sobre montajes para qrp

http://br.geocities.com/py2ohh/xmtr.html

http://www.eaqrp.com

gracias y saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 5, 2007)

Por eso te comento de frenar el quarzo, con un condensador es posible variar algunos kiloercios, pero creo que 300 es demasiado, solo te lo comente para que lo tengas es cuenta.

Es que el mundo de la radioaficion se esta jubilando... ya me entendeis.


----------



## pepote (Jul 6, 2007)

gracias por la ayuda, dejaré aparcado el tema de este montaje.

Tiopepe, no cabe duda que la radioafición dio un bajón enorme con la llegada de internet, 
el teléfono móvil y otras tecnologías pero todavía somos muchos los locos apasionados
por la radioafición y además en lo que va de año han aprobado los exámenes más de 500
radioaficionados nuevos que es un incremento notable respecto a años pasados.

el QRP es una modalidad de la radioafición que consiste en hacerse equipos autoconstruidos
y de baja potencia (0.5 Watt, 1 watt...) y realizar grandes distancias y creeme que 
muchos huyen de sofisticados equipos con mucha potencia y les gusta realizar esta modalidad.

Recordad que en caso de emergencia y catástrofes, hoy por hoy las comunicaciones vía
radio son las más efectivas; teléfonos, internet, fluído eléctrico quedarían anulados 
pero las comunicaciones tradicionales por radio son posibles con baterias (mencionar
aquí la labor de los miembros de Protección Civil en todo el mundo).

Por último una curiosidad, ¿qué es más rápido a la hora de comunicarse en la distancia, 
los sms a través de la última tecnología del teléfono móvil o bien a través de la 
"desfasada" telegrafía (CW) que inventara Mórse? En este enlace un divertido video
con la respuesta: YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

Saludos


----------



## viczea2002 (Ago 9, 2009)

Amigos necesito el Cristal 7.3728 Mhz, digame por favor donde puedo comprar.....un abrazo a todos


----------



## gabriel77sur (Sep 8, 2010)

hola pepote como estas por si aun no has solucionado el tema de los cristales te tiro una idea estaba pensado que puedes utilizar cristales de 3.82 pero antes deberias bajar su frecuencia y utilizar un doblador u modificar el oscilador para seleccionar el 2do armonico otra mas compleja seria utilizar un vfo de 3 a 3.1 Mhz mas vxo de 4 Mhz de la suma de estos vas a tener 7 a 7.1 Mhz suficiente para cubrir la banda de 40 Mts. saludos


----------

